# 300zx Tesla powered swap



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

That's an interesting project. I have no idea where you are going to put 16 modules totalling 254 litres (9 cubic feet) and 400 kg (880 lb) plus mounting and housing, especially while retaining the stock transmission and final drive, and the shaft connecting them, and having the motor in former engine bay... but it will be interesting to watch. I assume that the back seat will be sacrificed.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Off the top of my head, you're carrying about 3x the amount of battery you need. So Tesla modules are a bad choice, IMO. 

I'm also at a complete loss on how you are propelling the car with a large drive unit (which in the stock cradle config is waaay too wide) and still running power through the original drivetrain. Seems like an awful waste of space when you have little to spare. I'd go with bolting a motor to the input shaft of the transmission if you want to have the fun of shifting.

As Brian noted, you're adding in 900 pounds - that will totally wreck the handling of the car to where you might as well be converting a 1975 Chevy pickup truck. You need a pack that'll meet your current and voltage range and my math puts that around 25-30kWh.


----------



## Smoovplayer (Oct 19, 2019)

Hi there! 
I pulled my engine and transmission last summer from my 300zx 2+2 and purchased 20 LG Chem batteries. Just wondering what progress you've made as we will be facing near identical concerns for our builds. I read about a conversion for a Mini and we might need to address space concerns as well. Hope to hear from you!


----------



## HamsterWheel (Sep 30, 2020)

Any progress on this? I am beginning to plan this conversion on paper but I‘ve never done one before at all. I won’t be ready to start for a few years so I’m trying to learn what I can now. The 300zx is my dream car and I’d love an EV so it seems an obvious choice. I’ve been able to find a few posts here and elsewhere about the conversion but now finished products.


----------



## Smoovplayer (Oct 19, 2019)

I have a bunch of "stuff". I really don't know what all I've purchased or how to assemble it. Someone ripped the guts from their old EV build and I bought it all. I need to get educated on each component and then bench test with one or two batteries.


----------



## dubkay (Jun 19, 2021)

Any updates on this? I'd love to talk to someone who's done an EV 300zx


----------



## calizguy (2 mo ago)

dubkay said:


> Any updates on this? I'd love to talk to someone who's done an EV 300zx


I would like to know more as well, my 1995 300zx is potentially a great conversion project. Has anyone indicated that they know any successful completions or where a shop is that has done any with a 300ZX?


----------

